# New Valet Pro Blue Clay



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

*WHAT IS IT?*

New Valet Pro Blue Clay 100g

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

Details on this were sparse, but as with most clays it will remove surface contamination and make your paint feel smooth. I have no real idea how agressive it is and believe it can be used with water or clay lube.

This was nicked from Spoony.



Spoony said:


> This is a NEW medium fine clay bar from Valet PRO. Will clean and remove contaminants with ease. This is apparently a 'proper' clay and not a poly clay like most on the market. I don't really know what the composition is or what this means for the clay.
> 
> Can be used with Valet PRO Citrus Bling (1:16).
> 
> 100g bar wrapped in plastic.


*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

The bonnet on the Octavia after a lack of attention over the winter.

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

100g bar, slightly smaller than the clay bars I would buy from BH or Elite.


Post snow winter clean (iPhone) by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

However, I wouldn't use 100g in one go, I cut the bar in half.


Post snow winter clean (iPhone) by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

I can't remember the last time I clayed this car. I think it was September/November time but I may have just gone on to paint cleaner as I'd clayed earlier in the year too. First impressions were that it was quite hard and not very malleable. I'd kept it in a drawer in the front room so it was at room temp rather than being subjected to cold garage temps. That in mind, I did what a lot of people would do at this time of year. I put it in a jug of hot water.


Post snow winter clean (iPhone) by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

It sat there for about 5 or so minutes while I dried the car and when I took the clay out of the jug, it was very soft and seemed to have absorbed some of the water. Oh-oh I thought, but after I moulded it into a piece to use, liberally sprayed the bonnet with Meg's Last Touch, it seemed fine. I worked it back and forth in straight lines and it did seem to glide more easily as it worked. At times it does create a vacuum over the lube and seem to drag slightly, but was no big deal. A nice clay to use.

In use


Post snow winter clean (iPhone) by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

Finished


Post snow winter clean (iPhone) by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

Surprising really as I don't normally pull this much contamination from the paint. I don't know if that's the clay's performance or that it was about ready to be done, but the paint is very smooth.

I then checked with a light to see if there was any evidence of marring.


Post snow winter clean (iPhone) by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

But seems to be fine.
I finished off with some Prime and a layer of wax that dare not speak its name!

*PROS*
Easy to use
Does what you would expect it to, seems to perform slightly better than some of the poly clays I've used.
Seems to be good value at £7.75 from i4detailing.

*CONS*
No plastic case
Did need a little bit more work to make it soft and malleable but dropping into hot water did the trick.

Thanks to Valet Pro for providing the sample .


----------

